# Hood Latch Broken



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a 2000 Ford Taurus Wagon. I went to open the hood and nothing happens when I pull the lever. How do I fix this?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Have some one hit the hood near the latch when pulling the cable could be sticking. Petty common then lube the latch before you close it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"cjm94" posted a good reply, if the hood latch is almost ready to let loose. Most cars nowadays have a cable system to pull the hood latch into the "open" position. These cables are notorious for stretching, and it doesn't take but just a little bit to become too long. When trying to open a hood with a stretched cable the latch will just not completely let loose. When/IF you get the hood open, find the end of the cable where it is attached to the hood latch, see if you can pull the cable back away from the hood latch mechanism. IF there is any slack, then this slack must come out. How to do this the "*******" way: Get some split-shot fishing lead, put the necessary number of these on the cable between the hood latch mechanism the the "thingy" made onto the cable from the factory. This will remove any slack and make the cable tighter. Believe me--I have seen some high dollar auto's done this way in shops.


----------

